# Band Playing



## Uberskunk (Nov 2, 2009)

This is the first thread I've started in god-knows-how-long. Mostly because I don't seek criticism nor advice from forums.

Anyway, I'm just looking for information (NOT advice), hopefully from other guitarists. And my question is...do you find you play better in a band setting? And by that I mean, do you make fewer stupid mistakes while playing with a whole band, rather that alone. Those mistakes would be like playing on the wrong fret even though you should know better.

~Skunk


----------



## Plantar (Nov 2, 2009)

When you play alone, you're just by yourself. When with a band, it helps you get way better, incredibly faster. You have to get used to playing to a tempo, and working together. Being in a band helps with song-writing, you get to learn other ideas for how other people write music and incorporate it into your own songs and what you play. It's also a lot more fun to play with other people. Being by yourself gets boring and old really quick unless you can simulate a band and compose music in a software application like FL Studio (but you have to map out all of the drums, fills, everything else) to compose your music.

In short - band is better and helps you improve.


----------



## Aden (Nov 2, 2009)

I was in a band when I started teaching myself guitar, and I found I played stuff better when others were playing with me. Some kinda group groove got created and it felt more natural.

However, I didnt like the direction everyone else wanted to go (probably the biggest probably you'll face if you're trying to find a band), so I left and began playing on my own. I do like playing on my own just as much, though - no pressure, and I can be as weird as I want with my writing.



Crocodile said:


> You have to get used to playing to a tempo, and working together.



Don't forget to use a metronome if you're not playing with others. Very helpful.



> Being by yourself gets boring and old really quick unless you can simulate a band and compose music in a software application like FL Studio (but you have to map out all of the drums, fills, everything else) to compose your music.



I have to disagree. I really enjoy playing on my own without a band in the background. If it gets boring, you need to try new things. :3


----------



## Plantar (Nov 2, 2009)

Aden said:


> Don't forget to use a metronome if you're not playing with others. Very helpful.


Yup. You always need to work on timing.



Aden said:


> I have to disagree. I really enjoy playing on my own without a band in the background. If it gets boring, you need to try new things. :3


It more or less depends on what you're doing, really. I like just jamming with others, sorta like a social gathering. It's also great to play with other friends' bands every once in a while. You will pick up a few things.

But, the main thing is alone time usually helps me come up with ideas for some great music.


----------



## Stawks (Nov 2, 2009)

If you care, as a drummer I find it much easier to play in a band setting. It's easier to control myself. I remember that my role is as time keeper, not crazy jazz-odyssey soloist. It's much easier to keep time when I know what I'm keeping time for.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Nov 14, 2009)

In the least, the other members in the band cover up your mistakes; that's a big help if you get a bit nervous when playing out or something


----------

